# Pic of 20g Long



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is a pic of my 20g long, With a trio of juvie ruby greens. :dancing:

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd12 ... 4308-1.jpg


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks good, are the Rubies breeding yet?


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

No not yet. But yesterday i fed them glassworms and today the big female looks plump and The male is moving a bit of sand from under his rock.


----------

